# cloudy eye? or now



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey guys, im gonna thro some salt in the tank and try and clear this up, is eye cloud fatal? is it hard to treat? is it contagious to the rest of the shaol? also the piranha in question only has it on one eye is this weird?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

these pics are horrible, sorry, ill just do the o'l tblsp of salt per 10 gals for a week and see how it goes,


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

good pics are crucial to getting good diagnoses from other people here...

I had one baby piranha that had a puffy white eye, and it died in like 1 day after I noticed it. I was told that its called "popeye". It was fungal. dunno if this is the same thing, but you may want to read up about that...

I think popeye is contagiuos, but none of any other fish got it when it happened to me.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

go get meds by aquarium pharm called Furan -2 make sure you use all the meds you need... dont be cheap... it spreads im dealing with it now in my tank. pain in the ass.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks guys, i got the furan stuff, put hes f*cking hard to catch, damn near impossible,

im gonna put him in the 10 gal hspt tank tommorow once i get a very LARGE NET, the thing is that the eye cleared up the day after i put salt in the main tank, the eye still seems the protrude a little more then the other eye, but it not hugely more, just a lil more,

the eye was cloudy grey, and now its more see through, im gonna put another dose of salt into the tank, and if its still not cleared out then ill take him out, put him in the 10 gal, use the furan 2 stuff, and see wut happens,

and if the whole tank gets the cloudy poking out eye syndrom, then illl just dose the whole tank with furan 2, i dunno wut else to do,

don h any suggestions, anyone, i think my plan of atack will work good,


----------

